# Walking Dead Troll



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry Folks you been had!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I was just clicking on the last page so I could finish reading all the posts to make sure I was the first one to call Troll...and you beat me to it


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

samyeagar said:


> I was just clicking on the last page so I could finish reading all the posts to make sure I was the first one to call Troll...and you beat me to it


I have advanced technologies at my disposal!


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Not too hard to spot. Stopped calling them out. Just refrain from posting and ignore


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Not too hard to spot. Stopped calling them out. Just refrain from posting and ignore


I had to post...he didn't sound "texan" to me!!


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Tobyboy said:


> I had to post...he didn't sound "texan" to me!!


Easy to say after the fact.. Did he sound like a he to you as well?? 

 LOL


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

I had only got to page 3 and clicked on page 4 but it was gone! What did I miss? What made it obvious that he was a troll?


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Easy to say after the fact.. Did he sound like a he to you as well??
> 
> LOL


Did you read my post on his/her thread?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Which thread does this refer to?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Yes. It was way off what the thread was about but never suspected anything about where the person was from and basically read like most posters coming in late that have never read the thread and offer advice.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Sorry Folks you been had!


Amp, its too bad you didn't allow us to get a few wise cracks in before the cat was let out of the bag. A real texan ain't gonna put up with his wife seeing her first cousin no matter how much she incest.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> Amp, its too bad you didn't allow us to get a few wise cracks in before the cat was let out of the bag. A real texan ain't gonna put up with his wife seeing her first cousin no matter how much she *incest.*


Was the bolded a freudian slip?


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Yes. It was way off what the thread was about but never suspected anything about where the person was from and basically read like most posters coming in late that have never read the thread and offer advice.


^^^^^^^Now that's what a real "Texan" sounds like^^^^^^^^
:lol:


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Yes. It was way off what the thread was about but never suspected anything about where the person was from and basically read like most posters coming in late that have never read the thread and offer advice.


Short Re-Capp 
H-50
W-40
M-7 years
Both have children, but not together
W having EA possible PA with first cousin. 
Cousin drug addict, out prison recently
H-found text confirming affair
H-has done all that TAM members recommend .....within hours. 
H-files divorce today

In my post, I ask "Texan" if any of his wife's children looked like OM/cousin. Very relevant question....IMO:rofl:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Has there ever been a real incest thread?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> Has there ever been a real incest thread?


You missed it. The clown and bearded lady.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

I still can't understand what someone gets out of this. But then there is so much I don't understand........


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Darn!!! I hate being made a fool of.  Interesting thread, though.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Sorry Folks you been had!





Amplexor said:


> I have advanced technologies at my disposal!


So...

MTL or WR?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's to bad....I thought my line about don't mess with Texas was very clever.....now I'm going to have to reuse it. Do you how much vowels cost now a days....I hate wasting good material on trolls...on the flip side....you know for sure lifetime channel will pick up as a movie of the week.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Xenote said:


> That's to bad....I thought my line about don't mess with Texas was very clever.....now I'm going to have to reuse it. Do you how much vowels cost now a days....I hate wasting good material on trolls...on the flip side....you know for sure lifetime channel will pick up as a movie of the week.


They still cost $250 each, as my family never seems to miss an episode of Wheel (I am too lazy to leave the room sometimes so I know this fact).


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So wait....the OM really wasn't WW cousin? LOL

or

OP didn't really live in Texas?

:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:

These phuckes that do this sh1t don't have a clue....but one day when they fall in love and there hearts get ripped out they are going to sit there and ask why.......

These kind of people are so screwed and don't even know it!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Tobyboy said:


> Short Re-Capp
> 
> 
> In my post, I ask "Texan" if any of his wife's children looked like OM/cousin. Very relevant question....IMO:rofl:


Here they are. The good looking one is Mrs. Texan.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Do trolls post fake stories for attention or are there any other agendas?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Only they know as each has their own motive.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok... but do you guys think she's going to stay with the flunkie cousin, OR come crawling back home to Tex?

I wanna KNNNOOOOWWW how it all turns out...

:rofl:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

ThePheonix said:


> Here they are. The good looking one is Mrs. Texan.


@ TP, IDK were you got my family pics, but can I have them back please!

The one on the left is now my sister, who once was my aunt, before she was my cousin.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I was skeptical from the start. Everything went way too fast on that thread. I think Rugs posted something like within 9 hours he had an appt with an Attorney in the morning. I just asked questions because I wanted to see his answers.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't think of the movie....w/ Burt Renolds and Ned Batty

You know the one with the canoe trip and the poor Ned Batty

dooling banjoes ?????


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

the guy said:


> Can't think of the movie....w/ Burt Renolds and Ned Batty
> 
> You know the one with the canoe trip and the poor Ned Batty
> 
> dooling banjoes ?????


Deliverance!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

happy as a clam said:


> Deliverance!!


Thnx


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

happy as a clam said:


> Deliverance!!


Thnx


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, I'm the one who said. "A lot sure has happenened in nine hours".

That was an EASY one. Also the first one I knew right away.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

"banging on the door and banging on the computer"......

That's when I was having doubts


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoever the troll was they should write made for TV movies. I only got to the 3rd page but I was expecting the wife to come back pregnant and give birth to her own cousin.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Q tip said:


> You missed it. The clown and bearded lady.


I did miss that one. So there was a real thread with a clown and bearded lady? Got a link?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Nucking Futs said:


> I did miss that one. So there was a real thread with a clown and bearded lady? Got a link?


There's been a couple of fathers banging their daughter in laws too.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> Whoever the troll was they should write made for TV movies. I only got to the 3rd page but I was expecting the wife to come back pregnant and give birth to her own cousin.


"This is my son, and this is my first cousin once removed!"

"Ma'am there is only one boy here."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My favorite was the married man who would give BJs at the back of a building because he wanted to save up for an iPAD.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I liked the one where the guy found the Victoria's Secret gift card under his wife's pillow when he was making up the bed.

Just when we were ALL on the edge of our seats, about to find out what had been captured on the VARs... BAM!!! Down came the ban-hammer!

I still want to know what happened next...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> I was skeptical from the start. Everything went way too fast on that thread. I think Rugs posted something like within 9 hours he had an appt with an Attorney in the morning. I just asked questions because I wanted to see his answers.


I knew he was full of crap too. That kinda stuff is one of the many reasons I stay out of CWI. People are so quick to believe that sort of tripe.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Him filing the divorce petition by the next day is what set off red flags for me. You can't get a lawyer to decide what size cup of coffee they want without at least a week's heads up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stunned (May 6, 2013)

I gotta admit, troll or not, I kinda want to know how it ends...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Look at the pic on replies #31 & #32......that's how it ends!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

stunned said:


> I gotta admit, troll or not, I kinda want to know how it ends...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too...

It's like when you're sitting at the gate at the airport and the people sitting behind you are having a really interesting conversation, about a really interesting, juicy subject, and then they get up and leave without finishing the story....

I fvcking hate that.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

stunned said:


> I gotta admit, troll or not, I kinda want to know how it ends...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For the younger crowd just watch the movie "Wrong Turn" or the "Hills Have Eyes".......that's how this *would* have ended!

:lol::rofl::rofl::lol:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe we can move the troll threads to Social, or create a Fiction section and let them finish the stories there til their hearts content 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Wonder what these guys get out of posting phony stories. Are they frustrated and unpublished fiction writers using TAM for practice?


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe if they just started with "It was a dark and stormy night..."


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Vulcan2013 said:


> Maybe if they just started with "It was a dark and stormy night..."


That's a great idea! Or how about starting it with this: "Pay no attention to the fact that I am a troll."

:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"So I knew something was up when I came home from my business trip early and saw a multicolored van with a sign on the side that said 'Barnum & Bailey's Circus' parked in my driveway...."


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

No wonder when I was actively going through hell (and typically drunker than I have ever been) and posting here, as I found out more and my brain started to actually function again I was called a troll by many posters here.

Sorry Thorburn. I know you mean well. I know my posts sometimes made no sense. They didn't make any sense to me either. Nothing made any sense. And 80% of the time I was drunk when I posted and I was not stable. But I'm not a troll. Didn't mean to get us both a moderator "time out".

Why would someone troll here? Anyone who has actually experienced this hell wouldn't troll here, would they?

Would they?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

the guy said:


> Look at the pic on replies #31 & #32......that's how it ends!


I know Billy Redden (Banjoboy) He still lives in Clayton Georgia near where Deliverance was filmed. He's been in a couple of more movies. He's no Brad Pitt but he's not as bad as portrayed. He told me all that role got him was $500 and having everybody in north Georgia pizzed off at him for the way it made them look.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Maybe we can move the troll threads to Social, or create a Fiction section and let them finish the stories there til their hearts content
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like the "fiction section"

Or maybe we could call it "We know you're a troll" sub-forum. Let their account stay active, only restricted to that sub-forum.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh.
*The cousin-plus-cushion was all fiction?*


I hear trolls are the offsprings of in-breeding between posters.
Guess we all must be wary.


His sister was his mother, 
His uncle was his brother
They all did one another,
Then he came & posted here.




Incestigation report: conclusive.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't a troll have three really good threads going a couple of years ago? The om bought a diamond ring in one, there was an ro. He lived with his mom and kept driving by the house. He got caught because they were all being written on the same computer.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Maybe we can move the troll threads to Social, or create a Fiction section and let them finish the stories there til their hearts content


I agree, great idea! At the very least, the mods could wait to ban them until AFTER we find out crucial info -- like WHAT was on the VAR? was it EA or PA? did he confront the OM?

:rofl:



larry.gray said:


> I like the "fiction section"
> 
> Or maybe we could call it "We know you're a troll" sub-forum. Let their account stay active, only restricted to that sub-forum.


Love this idea too! On a slow TAM day, you can just head over to the troll sub-forum and read their prolific threads for entertainment. Can you imagine the advice the trolls would be giving each other?!


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I should have known better. About half way through the thread it suddenly occurred to me. :slap: I don't ever remember a thread where a family member/relative was involved in the cheating, that wasn't a troll thread. Plus the guy was too perfect in his reactions.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

We might not have had one on the forum (and then again we might, as my memory escapes me these days), but we have had several reports of it happening, so it is not beyond the realm of possibility (think about the Utah Cop that his firefighter dad was schtooping the cops wife, his daughter in law).


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

lol. This moron even went to the trouble of creating a text narrative. What a loser.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

TAM Classic

"Cosmo Beat-Down"

Synopsis:

OP, Wife upset with husband. Eight year old son wants to dress as Cinderella for Halloween. Husband reacts badly with homophobic responses. 

Wife defends boy's sexual choices, berates bad behavior by heterosexual louts. Arguing goes on for a couple of days. 

Husband loses it during morning workout with wife in home gym. Refers to the boy with derogatory homosexual language. 

Wife loses it, pushes husband down and begins to violently spank husband with the first thing she can get her hands on. A Cosmo Magazine. Brutal spanking takes place with husband sobbing like a child. 

Husband withdraws for days, wife asking for advice on TAM about how to repair damage. Husband sheepishly admits to wife he enjoyed it. 

Cross dressing and more spanking ensue. 

Discussion in the Mod area turns to absolute pandemonium. Former mod posts below picture. Three other mods simultaneously pee themselves in different regions in the country. 










Epic Troll Thread!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

My favorite one was where the OP claimed she was doing the FIL who she had helped to nurse back to health. She said that he was progressively asking for freaky stuff, including "facial fridays". 

LMAO that just killed me. At least they had a good imagination.

Don't remember the OP name. I think it would have been 2013 maybe ?


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

barbados said:


> "facial fridays".


:rofl:


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Any links to 'cosmo beat down'?


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

What did I miss, the Stargazer thread is gone? The "I need help to save my Marriage" one? Anyone know?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

And now we've had Random........Troll!


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> And now we've had Random........Troll!


oh crap.... for crying out loud


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

Another one (just found out "Nick" was a troll)?!? Dang....worse than (staged) reality tv. 

Yes, a Troll or Fiction "home" for these threads to be removed to so they can be continued--it's like a new kind of entertainment. Not quite a novel, not a TV show, but something else entirely.......


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: Walking Dead Troll*



Amplexor said:


> And now we've had Random........Troll!


Damnit! I wanted to know how it ended. C'mon Amp, you've been around. Can you write the ending for us?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> And now we've had Random........Troll!


Can't say I'm surprised. It was all too easy for him.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I cannot remember exactly what he said in one of his posts last night but I read it and thought. "Uh oh he is forgetting his own story". Cannot say I am shocked by this new revelation.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/6qBHT.gif


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Seriously??? Ugh. My thumbs are sore from giving this guy advise. How did we figure it out??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Who were the most memorable trolls till now? Random was good.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

So Randomd1ck was a troll.

One of us got banned for what was posted in his/her thread.

I had my doubts about this one, but got sucked in like the rest.

I wonder if shortening Rookies ban may be in order, seeing as the OP was a troll...


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

What annoys me is people have been through hell and back on this forum. I'm all for having fun and try to lighten the mood when appropriate. this isn't some sports forum where my team is great and your team sucks. There are people here with legitimate life-changing problems. To minimize that for attention is childish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> So Randomd1ck was a troll.
> 
> One of us got banned for what was posted in his/her thread.
> 
> ...


I won't make judgments on how long of a banning it should be, but I will say that bad behavior should never be excused just because the situation ends up being false.

That's like saying someone who commits a crime as an act of revenge should be excused if it is later found out that the original offense they guy took vengeance for never happened...


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I truly think some trolls are mentally ill. Last week I found one, (it was the "my FB friends" blocked me thread). She/he had signed up over a year ago but that thread was her/his first post. I'm always suspicious when I see that. I think that is the 3rd one I've caught. I think they sign up for accounts and then just sit on them until they want to use them or one of their other usernames gets banned. Weirdos that need to get a life.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I truly think some trolls are mentally ill. Last week I found one, (it was the "my FB friends" blocked me thread). She/he had signed up over a year ago but that thread was her/his first post. I'm always suspicious when I see that. I think that is the 3rd one I've caught. I think they sign up for accounts and then just sit on them until they want to use them or one of their other usernames gets banned. Weirdos that need to get a life.


Or maybe they sign up to get the "seniority" and then they can come on here and say long time lurker first time poster. Most are less suspicious of someone whom has been a member for an extended time, rather than those that just sign up and post some fantastical story.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it funny or sad that the only stories where the BS was ready to divorce on infidelity ended up being trolls ?


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> Is it funny or sad that the only stories where the BS was ready to divorce on infidelity ended up being trolls ?


:iagree:

A spouse isn't just a person but a sum total of emotional investment, financial and home support base, a confidant, your backup - that equals to almost half of your life in existence. Divorce is the only solution when all else fails. Trolls don't have that liability.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

warlock07 said:


> Is it funny or sad that the only stories where the BS was ready to divorce on infidelity ended up being trolls ?


I'll add that to my "Troll Tells" list right after sex with clowns and facial Fridays.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

*gasp* TOMORROW IS FRIDAY!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Rohitvikash said:


> Who were the most memorable trolls till now? Random was good.


We had one years ago that would come back every few months with a bizarre story of how her fiancé had died. Kidnapped and killed by a mysterious cult, caught in a police crossfire, run over by a crazed truck driver. Always violent. I eventually nicknamed her Kenny's fiancée.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Who was that guy (about a year ago) that had us going for months? His name started with a D, I believe.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder if these threads were marked somehow to indicate they were troll threads but the threads were left up and the poster wasn't banned would people still post knowing that?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, what happened to the thread where the lady's husband was a trucker, was on his fourth or fifth burner phone, and she was trying to decide whether to trust him or not.

Troll? Or did she delete her own thread?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, what happened to the thread where the lady's husband was a trucker, was on his fourth or fifth burner phone, and she was trying to decide whether to trust him or not.
> 
> Troll? Or did she delete her own thread?


Looks like it's gone. I made a crack about hubby owning stock in Nokia. That post is gone when I looked for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I made a crack about hubby owning stock in Nokia.


I know!! Your comment made me laugh!!

:lol:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess now is not the time to bring up how I was dropped into Grenada two days ahead of the invasion with nothing but some grease paint and piano wire.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Forest said:


> I guess now is not the time to bring up how I was dropped into Grenada two days ahead of the invasion with nothing but some grease paint and piano wire.


They just _gave_ you piano wire? When I dropped into Panama they told me to find a piano...


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> They just _gave_ you piano wire? When I dropped into Panama they told me to find a piano...


You had a parachute?


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

There's an entertaining one going on right now about the guy running down the street in his underwear with an erection. Goodness, I busted a gut on that one!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Q tip said:


> You had a parachute?


Parachutes are for sissies who don't know how to tuck and roll right.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

It's not the fall that hurts, it's the sudden stop


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a Parachute for sale, if anyone is interested.

Used only once, but never opened.

In near-new condition, *but for a small red stain.*


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

probably the guy didn't know it was one of those new types of parachutes which open on impact.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

commonsenseisn't said:


> There's an entertaining one going on right now about the guy running down the street in his underwear with an erection. Goodness, I busted a gut on that one!


Well there was one of those yesterday in town. The police got a tip that a wanted rapist was in a certain house. When they knocked on the front door, rapist went out the back door with only his underwear on. When he went over the fence he lost his undies.


----------

